# IBS and PMS?



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

Does having IBS make PMS worse? I used to not have any cramps or pms, then it slowly started to happen and increase until it got to the point that I couldn't even leave home cuz I was in such pain. Now I know that I have IBS and I was wondering if my IBS getting worse also caused my PMS to get worse?


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Well, I know that for most women, their IBS gets significantly worse when it's period time. I don't know what you consider "PMS"...Is it just the cramping, is it irritibility? If your IBS gets worse when you have your period, it would cause you to be in more pain, which I would think could cause you to be more irritable, and possibly grumpy.That's just my 2 cents though


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, it is worse. Having both at the same time is doubly crampy and irritating.


----------



## 16173 (Nov 6, 2005)

I haven't been on the site in awhile, but I seem to have noticed lately that my last 2 or 3 attacks have been right before or during my period. I still have trouble during the month also, but no horrible cramping attacks that make me need pain meds, antispasmodics, and a heating pad to make the pain subside. I have only been getting these kinds of attacks about once a month. Could this have something to do with hormones or something? Is there a way to prevent these period/ PMS related attacks?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Female hormonal cycling is known to effect GI symptoms.Even woman who have no other GI issues may have diarrhea or constipation around that time of the month.K.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

i notice at ovulation time my ibs-c is horrible- nothing helps. and the pain... not sure if its the ibs or ovulation or both... it sucks!


----------

